# Outflanking Tyranids



## Andersmash (Dec 2, 2010)

Using the HT's Hive Commander, what troops choice is ideal for the outflank? As a lowly Theoryhammer player (can't playtest anything for another four months at least), I'm interested in the debate here. Given limited points, I'm thinking it's between (excluding GS's which already have outflank) lots of maxed out hormies (20, regarding point limitations) or jacked up CC monster Warriors with BS's, AG, TS (I could find extra points if need be). What's the word, competitively speaking.

From my vantage, it looks like the hormies will do me better, what with their quickness and numbers. The Warrs, however, wouldn't worry about those crunchy MEqs - like a hot bonesword through fatty tissue. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Outflanking isn't really a great tactic for nids. Remember that you can only get the bonus from one hive commander, so without something like lictors or a broodlord you're not getting particularly reliable results. Also, it'd be good to remember that there's a lot of deployment strategies that neutralize the benefits of outflanking.

That being said, nasty things like stealers that will tear things apart if they don't counter them are likely your best bet.

I haven't really seen any love for hormies in newer lists. Mostly the focus is back on Gants with their supporting troops units/birthing stations being seeing as one of the best troops choices. Warriors have also gotten some love, but it's more as a fast CC monster that leapfrogs across the board and tears apart a flank (ie, real outflanking, not the rule) not as a unit that one reserves.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I outflank with Stealers because they don't require me to sink 200 points into a model to do it. 

Besides, they do a great job of tearing stuff up and don't require synapse, which is going to be lacking after coming in with outflank, and if there's synapse there, then you could have gotten the unit there without having to risk the reserve rolls to do so.

That being said, if your bringing a Tyrant, Hive Commander can help with Podded Thropes if you're fielding them and also gives you the option to Outflank. Even just having that option can put your opponent off, without actually having to outflank. And it gives you a counter to them hiding in a corner with all their guns pointed at your deployment zone.


----------



## Mindshred (Dec 3, 2010)

I usually outflank a mob of AG/TS hormagaunts. They hit like a brick and can usually make it into combat right away.


----------

